# Tears



## defect (Nov 2, 2010)

So I realized today that I've been crying almost non-stop for 5 days now.  Not sobbing kind of crying, it's more like my eyes are leaking all day long.  The tear lines down my face and pool on my shirt are making my skin quite raw.  I don't feel emotionally worse than I have felt for the past several months, and there really isn't much self talk of any kind going on that I could see as a reason for all the tears.  I switched meds a full 2 months ago, so I'm not sure if that could be a cause.  My doctor said to give it a few more weeks.  Any thoughts or similar situations?  I'm actually drinking a lot more water because of this.


----------



## forgetmenot (Nov 2, 2010)

*Re: tears*

i think there are times one has no control over the tears and they come weather we want them to or not  the Pain sadness is so close to the surface the tears just flow.   I think in a way though it is better they can be released so gradually   I hope your medication starts to work soon   Don't worry about the tears okay.  take care.


----------



## defect (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Violet.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 3, 2010)

> I don't feel emotionally worse than I have felt for the past several  months, and there really isn't much self talk of any kind going on that I  could see as a reason for all the tears.  ...  Any thoughts or similar situations?


Prolonged and/or unprovoked crying is often related to depression.  So you are posting in the right forum 

Also:



> Depression is a protracted high-stress state.
> 
> Coping with depression: from catch ... - Google Books


Regarding crying in general:

The Health Benefits of Tears | Psychology Today
Are all cries good for you? | Psychology Today


----------



## rdw (Nov 4, 2010)

Two years ago I cried for days on end - not sobbing cries but my eyes were constantly "leaking" tears. I cried going to work, coming home, at work - allergies you know - , in the shower, doing dishes etc. I refused to understand it as I was resisting the fact that I was depressed. In my skewed thinking I believed that I could not be depressed - not me - I am always the strong one who helps everyone else. I finally went for help - medication and counselling -  and the emotions and the crying slowly became manageable. These steps allowed me to begin healing and make good choices for myself. It was not a quick fix but as time passed I could see things, events, occurences and the thoughts in my mind for what they were. Through counselling, this forum and readings suggested here - thanks Daniel -  I learned the benefits of mindfulness and have truly found this to be life altering. Now my bad days and weeks have turned into moments or maybe an hour however I can manage them and work towards rebalancing myself  and my thoughts. Good luck with your process.


----------



## defect (Nov 4, 2010)

RDW - I think for me, I have become a bit complacent in my depression.  I have been fully aware of my depression for literally as long as I can remember, but I've always had hope to cope until now.  The treatment currently available to me is non-existent with the exception of this website and the library, oh and my Rx, and I have been feeling defeated because I had the belief that if I couldn't get the treatment that I felt would help, then there was no help.  I am now able to see that help is everywhere if I have the courage to open my eyes.  I think that the hopeless and defeated time was a time of detaching myself from myself and cutting off the feeling.  It was kinda nice in a way.  Now that I have put my head back on and am trying to help myself, the feelings that are myself are back in full force, whether they are conscious thoughts or not.  Good days and bad days, but days none the less and I am finding the appreciation for that.  I don't think I'll spontaneously disappear anytime soon so I try to try when I can, and my intention and want to do so is stronger, so that is encouraging.
Despite the tears!


----------



## Yuray (Nov 4, 2010)

> I am now able to see that help is everywhere if I have the courage to open my eyes. I think that the hopeless and defeated time was a time of detaching myself from myself and cutting off the feeling. It was kinda nice in a way. Now that I have put my head back on and am trying to help myself, the feelings that are myself are back in full force, whether they are conscious thoughts or not. Good days and bad days, but days none the less and I am finding the appreciation for that.



Nicely said defect.......maybe time for a name change!


----------



## defect (Nov 4, 2010)

Yuray -  defect = a lack of something necessary for completeness or perfection; an imperfection or blemish  

In these terms, we're all a little defective.


----------



## Yuray (Nov 4, 2010)

> lack of something necessary for completeness or perfection; an imperfection or blemish



Perfection is a distant target, yet a worthy goal, that will never be attained. Perfection is something we as individuals project on something we wish to emulate. I am imperfect, and blemished, as are all who are in here to varying degrees. Its the imperfections that define us as individuals. When something is perfect, what more is there. Perfection is the end of the line. Even when someone finds something to be perfect, there are others who disagree. 

Is your goal to find perfection? I metioned a name change to reflect the journey you are now on. You have recognized deficiencies and are in the process of correcting them, deficiencies that are difficult for many to recognize and plan an alternative solution to, yet you mention your course of action to deal with them with clarity and understanding. The name defect seems to be self deprecating. Could you tell me how you interpret your name, and how you came to choose it?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Nov 4, 2010)

In a similar vein, we have a member who uses the name adaptive1. When she first registered, she called herself maladaptive1. She has progressed.


----------



## defect (Nov 5, 2010)

Well I wrote a lengthy post, felt I made some insights about myself, then the screen refreshed or something and my post is gone.  I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Yuray (Nov 5, 2010)

We have all written many wise words in response to a post, words that would change the world for the better, proud words..............only to have them vanish before our very eyes


----------



## defect (Nov 5, 2010)

ya I know, and it sucks.  Hmm, still too sleepy to re-amaze myself with my brilliance right now.  Just kidding.  I have sonething to write to share on the "defect" bit, but it'll have to wait for today.  I'm not ready to change the name as I haven't made any change.  Talk is free.  Sleep coming on, gotta go.


----------

